# Swiss/Provolone Grilled Cheese Recipe



## giftedmadness (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I have a great recipe that uses swiss and provolone cheeses with rye bread.

Ingredients:
2 slices swiss
1 slice provolone
a few slices red or white onion
onion powder
sea salt
rye bread
butter
siracha sauce

Butter the bread, load with 2 slices swiss and one slice provolone, sprinkle with sea salt and onion powder and sliced onions. Grill on both sides until rye bread is browned -- use sirracha as a condiment.

Simple but good, especially when drinking ;-p


----------



## MSC (Jul 18, 2010)

I love sriracha and use it on a ton of things but LOL, don't think a grilled cheese sandwich will be one of them!  From my POV, that's taking the fusion thing a wee bit too far.
But as always when it comes to food, personal preference rules, so enjoy.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you make sirracha yourself or does it come in a bottle? Is it from a specialty food store of some sort? Mexican maybe? Am I the only one who never heard of this?


----------



## MSC (Jul 18, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Do you make sirracha yourself or does it come in a bottle? Is it from a specialty food store of some sort? Mexican maybe? Am I the only one who never heard of this?


Sriracha sauce is thai and became very popular on the West Coast when a Thai started making it here in California and it's now found in almost any supermarket.  The "Thai" versions of the sauce are a little harder to find, unless you have Thai markets in your area.
See if you can find a bottle and try it, it goes well with a lot of food.  But I still won't put it on my grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2010)

Color me clueless too MA!!  Never have heard of the stuff either, and I live in California too.  Gosh I guess some people are just more "in the know" than others.  

Thanks for sharing the sandwich recipe giftedmadness, it's appreciated.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2010)

Kayelle,
I know what the stuff is but I don't eat hot stuff. I can't but others just love it.
kades


----------



## giftedmadness (Jul 19, 2010)

MSC said:


> I love sriracha and use it on a ton of things but LOL, don't think a grilled cheese sandwich will be one of them!  From my POV, that's taking the fusion thing a wee bit too far.
> But as always when it comes to food, personal preference rules, so enjoy.



Well I wouldn't use it on a normal/classic grilled cheese, but it works great with swiss for some reason.


----------



## giftedmadness (Jul 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried out this recipe?


----------

